# Ufile specific question: T2091 (IND) E (11) and line 158 on the Sched. 3...



## arcticdude (Feb 14, 2012)

Sale of principal residence with a few years of Capital gains to declare on Schedule 3 (line 158)
I finally figured out how to enter all of the info into a paper T2091 (IND) E 
(11) and, from that, I've determined the amount that I should enter into line 158 on the Schedule 3...But I'll be damned if I can't figure out how to enter these on-paper calculations & results into the interview process of the Ufile software. 
I e-mailed their help dept 4 days ago and never heard back from them...

Any Ufile gurus know how I can enter this info into the software?

I would be very grateful


----------

